# Eastern Ohio Saugeye club schedule!!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is our club tournment dates.

April 9 clenndening lake 799 boat ramp

april 23 berlin lake les bait boat ramp

may 7 seneca lake dam boat ramp

june 4 saltfork lake morning glory boat ramp

july 9 piedmont lake renolds boat ramp

august 13 tappan lake main boat ramp

sept. 10 attwood lake dam boat ramp

oct 1 seneca lake dam boat ramp

all tournments are 100% payback!!
40 dollars per boat plus optional 10 dollar big fish pot.
You may fish one tournment without paying membership. To fish more than one tournment you must become a member. membership fee is 25 dollars.
all tournments are 7am take off time.
weight in at 3:30 pm
6 fish limit
15" min on all lakes
saugeye,walleye and sauger only.
you may keep your fish after tournment or let them go. you can have up to 12 fish in livewell (if two man team) but only 6 fish may be weight in. half pound deduction for every dead fish brought to scale.
Any more questions please pm me.
Hope to see some new faces this year!!


----------



## Jim palm (May 24, 2016)

ducky152000 said:


> Here is our club tournment dates.
> 
> April 9 clenndening lake 799 boat ramp
> 
> ...


How do we get in touch with you? Please email me [email protected]


----------

